# Adding a pc to the domain



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi I have purchased a server with 2003 small business server on. I want to add my laptop to the domain
I have bought a server with win 2003 on it and a laptop with win 7 on. I am trying to add the laptop to the domain and it asked for the uid which i entered from the laptops bios but when i try to add the machine, I then enter the admin username and password and i get network path not found. Does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## equinox55 (Oct 17, 2011)

What version of Windows 7 is this. If it is a home version you can not add it to a domain. It has to be pro enterprise or ultimate to be able to add it to a domain.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And joining a domain requires an administrator account from the SBS server to allow this computer to join the domain.


----------

